# heat press & cold press machines



## lc310 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hello) I am interested in the hot press & cold press transfers. I would like to know which is the best & inexspensive press machine? And the printers and papers. I like the superstretch and the glitter look. Do I need special ink for them, and if so where to buy them? How do I get those type of transfer? I want to design my own stuff but use those transfers. Where to buy those machines and paper to do these. 

Thanks ;o)

Lc310


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

lc310 said:


> Hello) I am interested in the hot press & cold press transfers. I would like to know which is the best & inexspensive press machine? And the printers and papers. I like the superstretch and the glitter look. Do I need special ink for them, and if so where to buy them? How do I get those type of transfer? I want to design my own stuff but use those transfers. Where to buy those machines and paper to do these.
> 
> Thanks ;o)
> 
> Lc310


To learn about which heat press to buy: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t9682.html



> I like the superstretch and the glitter look. Do I need special ink for them, and if so where to buy them? How do I get those type of transfer?


Read here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html


----------



## bmx824 (Jan 28, 2008)

Quick question for anyone.. Would you think it is cheaper with electricty to keep the heat press on all day or turn it of on all day as needed. We use our Heat press around 4 to 5 times a day.


----------

